# IDSTEIN 24h - Rennen , August 2012...



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2012)

Bei diesem Bild werde ich wieder ganz nervös und es juckt in den Beinen... Erinnerungen an Idstein 2011.
Gut, das Wetter war eher zum  , aber das hat der Stimmung nicht geschadet. 

Und heute habe ich wieder zugesagt für *Idstein 24h 2012*.. 

Wir starten im Team _*HiBike & Friends*_..  



Infos zum Event unter http://www.idstein24.de/  ..





Wer ist noch mit von der Partie? 
Wäre schön, wenn man ein paar IBC-User mal live kennenlernen würde...

Happy trails...


----------



## branderstier (19. Januar 2012)

Hi 24h-Biker,
suche für meinen Sohn noch 4er-Team.
Er,-zuverlässig u. unkompliziert, -U17 Bundesligafahrer, -auch Nachts erfahren und schnell.

Grüße an die Gemeinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (20. Januar 2012)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi 24h-Biker,
> suche für meinen Sohn noch 4er-Team.
> Er,-zuverlässig u. unkompliziert, -U17 Bundesligafahrer, -auch Nachts erfahren und schnell.
> 
> Grüße an die Gemeinde


 

Hast du hier schon mal nachgefragt?


----------



## Jo.wa (26. Januar 2012)

Hauptsache nicht wieder bei Starkregen übern Acker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2012)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Hauptsache nicht wieder bei Starkregen übern Acker



Ach, so liest man(n) sich wieder... 

Warst du ´11 auch dabei? Ist 2012 bei dir geplant?
Wäre toll!

VG Marco

Lager war heute noch nicht dabei - rechne mit morgen.


----------



## Jo.wa (27. Januar 2012)

Ja, bin im Bike-Loft Team gefahren.
Dieses Jahr selbstverständlich wieder und ich hoffe auf schöne Temperaturen und Sonnenschein, ich finde das hab ich mir letztes Jahr verdient

Wir sehen uns bestimmt auch mal vorher

PS: Gib mal kurz bescheid wenn das Lager da ist.




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ach, so liest man(n) sich wieder...
> 
> Warst du ´11 auch dabei? Ist 2012 bei dir geplant?
> Wäre toll!
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2012)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Ja, bin im Bike-Loft Team gefahren.
> Dieses Jahr selbstverständlich wieder und ich hoffe auf schöne Temperaturen und Sonnenschein, ich finde das hab ich mir letztes Jahr verdient
> 
> Wir sehen uns bestimmt auch mal vorher
> ...



Das hoffe ich auch! 
Fahre dieses Jahr für HiBike.

Vielleicht macht der MTBC ja nächstes Mal auch ein Team..!?


PS: Lager ist da. Danke!


----------



## BackfireLX (30. Juli 2012)

Hmm...

gibts noch Teams die nen Fahrer suchen? Am liebsten wär mir ein 4er Team.
Wenn noch jemand sucht, meldet euch einfach per PN.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Juli 2012)

Bald ist´s soweit..  


Und, wie wird das Wetter dieses Jahr...hmmm..?????


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und, wie wird das Wetter dieses Jahr...hmmm..?????


Wenn´s so wird, wie der größte Teil dieses Sommers, zieh ich direkt wieder die Schlammreifen drauf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Bist ja noch wach.. 

Du weißt doch  "_Der Sommer ist der schönste Tag im Jahr_" ....

Werde auf jeden Fall die Planen, _die wir im Zelt auf dem Boden gelegt hatten_, wieder  mitnehmen. War letztes Jahr auch eine gute Entscheidung.
Sind noch ungewaschen mit original Idsteiner _Knatsch_....  



Kann nicht schlafen, war bis eben noch am Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2012)

Bin meist noch wach um die Zeit. Ist Teil der 24h-Rennvorbereitung!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## Balu. (1. August 2012)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob in Zukunft auch Einzelstarter möglich sein wird ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. August 2012)

Balu. schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand ob in Zukunft auch Einzelstarter möglich sein wird ?


Meines Wissens gibt es in Idstein weder 1er noch 2er. Nur 4er, 6er und 8er. Steht auch so im Reglement.


----------



## Balu. (1. August 2012)

Ja, leider. Daher bin ich immer nur bei den Schaumburgern gefahren. Würde aber gerne mal in Idstein, vielleicht nächstes Jahr. Da ich aber eher gegen den inneren Schweinehund als gegen die Uhr fahre würde ich gerne alleine fahren, oder ich finde ein "gemütliches" Team.


----------

